# Death Ride camping



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Hopefully, I haven't screwed myself royally, but I have not set up any accommodations for the Death Ride yet. I'm planning on camping (either tent or very small pop up trailer) and plan to drive up Thursday or Friday. Any suggestions from someone who has been there before? 

I missed the Alpine Chamber of Commerce for the day, but plan to call them tomorrow.

Thanks in advance.

(FWIW- I have been much better off in spending time in the saddle, than thinking about lodging)


----------



## ride_lite (Mar 11, 2008)

Last year I stayed in Minden at the Carson Valley Inn and drove up early (very early) for the start. There were quite a few cyclists camping on highway 89 on both sides of the road just north (or n/w?) of Turtle Rock Park. I don't know if its legal, but I suspect they don't mind that night due to the ride the next day. It looked pretty decent (flat) as you could feast on the pre-race dinner the night before at the park and there were plenty of porta-pottys.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Get there thursday night, park in the parking lot across from the registration, way back near the trees, then "camp" outside your car. Not very glamorous, but it works.


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

A number of people camp in the flat just outside Turtle Rock park... not too big, maybe 6-10 campers.... get there early and you might have a shot. there's also a forest service campground just south of "downtown"... I think it's first come first serve.... The Carson River Resort has sites along the river a few miles south.... there's also primitive camping along the river a bit further south.... Lastly, there's a road across from Turtle Rock that leads to a campground on a resevoir after about 4 miles....whatever you do, get there as early as you can..... (me ?, I reserved my spot at Grover Hot Springs back in January !!!)

Good Luck !!! ( and get in some training, or finding a site will be the least of you problems  )


----------

